# Composer for Sci-Fi short



## Steven.O (Aug 25, 2019)

Hey there, we are currently working on a Sci-Fi short film. About 15 minutes long and are searching for a Composer.

The setting is in a post apocalyptic Europe, telling the story of Father separated from his family.

At this point I‘m not allowed to show any footage.

This job will be payed!
Please PM me when you are interested.

Kind regards 
Steven


----------



## AlexRuger (Aug 25, 2019)

PM sent!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 25, 2019)

Steven.O said:


> This job will be payed!



Is that a specific kind of bonus?


----------



## Ian Laurence (Aug 25, 2019)

Hi
PM sent.
Kind regards
Ian


----------



## Chaoswaves (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi. The spam filter is not allowing me to send PM so check out my demo reels @ http://chaoswaves.org/ (chaoswaves composing)

-Ville Pallonen


----------



## JEPA (Aug 30, 2019)

I've just sent you some of my music!


----------



## Woodie1972 (Sep 4, 2019)

PM sent with info!


----------



## tmm (Sep 16, 2019)

PM'd (on 8/25... haven't heard back though)


----------

